# AM I THE ONLY PERSON WHOM THINK THAT PORSCHES ARE VERY UGLY ? VOL: Classic FAILURE



## bimmer415m3 (Nov 3, 2009)

I hate Porsches they are just so ugly and bland and generic. Am I the only one who feels like this ?


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

Can we ban this guy yet?
-Getz


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

Yes you are.


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)




----------



## Yay-Z (Aug 13, 2007)

I agree, I think some of them are actually ugly. And the designers seem to be very lazy


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

:gay:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

ummm...this is a bmw board, troll.


----------



## JoeM3 (Jun 26, 2009)

I think that Lamborghini's are ugly.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

joem3 said:


> i think that lamborghini's are ugly.


 100000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

bimmer415m3 said:


> I hate Porsches they are just so ugly and bland and generic. Am I the only one who feels like this ?


It depends.

Which model are you referring to?


----------



## sakura (May 17, 2009)

its all about the performance that makes it so sexy to look at


----------



## BerkleyBMW (Jun 29, 2008)

bimmer415m3 said:


> I hate Porsches they are just so ugly and bland and generic. Am I the only one who feels like this ?


Your taste is hidden where only the proctologist can find it.


----------



## sakura (May 17, 2009)

BerkleyBMW said:


> Your taste is hidden where only the proctologist can find it.


 :rofl:


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

911 GT2 :drool:


----------



## Larry Schloss (Jun 3, 2007)

Maybe the designers ARE lazy. When is the last time anybody has noticed any significant change in the 911? And the Panamera is NOT pretty. You want to see a pretty 4 door sports car, look at the Aston MArtin Rapide.


----------



## JoeM3 (Jun 26, 2009)

I like, not love, the 911 shape. I prefer the simplicity of design in old Ferrari's such as this 330 GTC.


----------



## BerkleyBMW (Jun 29, 2008)

Solidjake said:


> 911 GT2 :drool:


That's pure sex right there Solidjake.


----------



## JoeM3 (Jun 26, 2009)

Nice ass!:thumbup:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I wish Porsche would integrate the aerodynamic tail into the rear of the body. Also, the dash design lacks contour. Asside from the classic 3 dials, the rest of the dash design looks borning.


----------



## BerkleyBMW (Jun 29, 2008)




----------

